# Dropped A Deuce on Saturday!!



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I know, interesting title!

After having the most frustrating bow season I can remember, I decided to pick up my slug gun and head out on Saturday. Well, after finally finding a place to sit down, I was able to bring in two deer! A small button buck that I head shot at about 15 yards and a 5 point buck that I shot on the trot. Thank God for gun season this year, it has helped boost my spirits for late bow season.

Lg_mouth


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

great head shot!!! not.. good way to respect the game.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

leadcorebean said:


> great head shot!!! not.. good way to respect the game.


a good headshot is my choice when going for one for table fare... only bad thing about the situation is that 2 small bucks were taken out.. it happens though


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey leadcore, you hunt your way, I will hunt mine. That button buck didn't feel a thing, straight through the brain and dead. 

Kyfisherman I don't hunt for trophies, I hunt for meat. If that 5 point would have shown himself during bow season, he would have walked. But, it was Saturday of gun season, no meat in the freezer, so I put him down. 

I am not going to apologize for the way I hunt. Go criticize someone who cares. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice thinking on the head shot. No meat was ruined!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So if you see another button buck will you shoot it in the head also and tag 3 bucks for the year? You have every right to do so , but that does nothing for helping to control the buck to doe ratio for all hunters. Think if everyone did that. Congrats on a good day. Glad you have meat in the freezer now.
Bob


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks! Someone who appreciates the art of a head shot.

Lg_mouth


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...then no. But, I had no idea this was a button buck before I shot it. The nubs did not show past the hair of the head, so they weren't visible,even at 15 yards. Probably wouldn't have changed me shooting it anyway. 

So, if I can tell it is a button buck, it will walk. But, if I think it is a doe, then I will do my best to add another deer to my freezer.

Lg_mouth


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have no problem with a head shot but you are suposed to tag the first deer before you shoot another even if you do have 2 tags on you


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> i have no problem with a head shot but you are suposed to tag the first deer before you shoot another even if you do have 2 tags on you


I don't know where you are reading that he did not tag the first one before shooting? We don't need to make an issue out of something that is not there.

As far as the deer that Lg_Mouth shot it is totally legal to take the two that he took and it totally up to him whether he chooses to do so. Everyone can choose to control the deer in their area the way they see fit as long as it is within the regulations. You may not agree with it and would choose otherwise on the ground you hunt and that is up to you as well. But there is no reason to try and make him feel as if he broke any laws here.

Congratulations on the meat for the season by the way.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't know where you are reading that he did not tag the first one before shooting? We don't need to make an issue out of something that is not there.
> 
> As far as the deer that Lg_Mouth shot it is totally legal to take the two that he took and it totally up to him whether he chooses to do so. Everyone can choose to control the deer in their area the way they see fit as long as it is within the regulations. You may not agree with it and would choose otherwise on the ground you hunt and that is up to you as well. But there is no reason to try and make him feel as if he broke any laws here.
> 
> Congratulations on the meat for the season by the way.


well did the 2 come in together? or did you shoot one tag it and then shoot another one the post leads me to believe the 2 came in together?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I dropped a different kind of deuce saturday. The chili I had Fri started working hard at 9 am. I was not able to get all the way out of my climbing stand. I stopped half way down and dropped my deuce. I ruined that stand location. Congrats on your deuce.
LindyRigger


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

it really doesn't matter what he done guys.. its not your place to tell him that you have to tag one deer before he shoots the other and so on....... that is not the point of any discussion, the only thing i said was that it was just bad that 2 young bucks were taken out of the same area... thats all i said. thats based on my opinions of buck/doe ratio and growing bigger bucks......

as far as a head shot, it is the best way to kill one when your not worrying about saving a trophy. i shot a doe here in ky and 15 yards with my 30-06 straight between the eyes, blew the whole top of her head off.. she bled out like crazy and has been some damn good eating.. 

i suppose you all who don't think it's humane to shoot a deer in the head think that a butcher shoots a cow through the lungs and watches her stand there and suffer til her lungs are crushed.. NOT......... they shoot em between the eyes with a 22.. 

congrats on a good head shot, nothing is wasted and that is the most efficient way for everyone to survive


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice kills. Meat in the freezer is what hunting is all about!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> well did the 2 come in together? or did you shoot one tag it and then shoot another one the post leads me to believe the 2 came in together?


as prevously mentioned,the guy has no obligation to answer to every "deer cop" on the site.in my eyes,people are trying to read too much into a simple statement in an effort to find fault.
i see way too much of this stuff from hunters and fishermen.helping others to understand laws,etc is one thing.but "grilling" people just because you "think" they "might" have done something,is totally different,and really not necessary,whatever your agenda is.
i would expect people to point out wrong doing(in a respectful manner)if someone posted clearly breaking a law because they were uninformed.that is one of the purposes of this site..............helping others.it is not about trying to find fault in what people do,based on what we try to cook up in our minds.

he basically said he killed 2 deer.i for one,am not going to sit here and demand every detail and in affect,accuse him of breaking the law with absolutely no evidence or indication that he did,and i don't think it's anyone else's place to do so either.
but there are always people who for unknown reasons,feel a need to rain on someone's parade


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> i suppose you all who don't think it's humane to shoot a deer in the head think that a butcher shoots a cow through the lungs and watches her stand there and suffer til her lungs are crushed.. NOT......... they shoot em between the eyes with a 22..


Generally a head shot is not considered ethical because of the great odds of just wounding the animal. I am not condeming what he did at all, so don't take this that way. He made a great shot apparently and the animal suffered none at all. But with a head shot one inch can mean the difference between instance death and a long time in suffering. A kill shot to the head is a small target. Many guys make bad shots shooting at the vitals which are the size of a dinner plate.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

i'll agree some people can't hit the broad side of a barn.. 

on the a deers head with a high powered weapon i'd say you have a 4 inch circle to hit there... my friend shot his first deer this season, he shot it directly in the end of the nose.. bullet traveled through the roof its its mouth and stopped about 3/4 of the way down it's neck, totally destroyed everything down it's neck.. I should have took some pics of what my 30-06 with 168 gr bullets did to that does head.. it's eyes were popped out because there was nothing left above them to help hold them... it was a mess


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on your deer. I do not feel anyone on here should criticize him for taking a certain type of deer. As long as it goes to feed him and his family, who are to say different. As far as button bucks, does, or buck go, I personally don't give a rats ass what you shoot. There are to many deer and that is the reason why we hunt. As far as a head shot goes. More power to you. When I hunt high power out of state. That is all I shoot for. I have never had to track any of my deer. I use a 270 or a 30-30. And it does a hell of a job. I am not wasting any meat. I do not recommend everyone should take that type of shot, but I shoot often and feel extremely confident in taken such shots.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> I know, interesting title!
> 
> Well, after finally finding a place to sit down, I was able to bring in two deer! A small button buck that I head shot at about 15 yards and a 5 point buck that I shot on the trot.
> Lg_mouth


this is what i was asking about


misfit said:


> as prevously mentioned,the guy has no obligation to answer to every "deer cop" on the site.in my eyes,people are trying to read too much into a simple statement in an effort to find fault.
> i see way too much of this stuff from hunters and fishermen.helping others to understand laws,etc is one thing.but "grilling" people just because you "think" they "might" have done something,is totally different,and really not necessary,whatever your agenda is.
> i would expect people to point out wrong doing(in a respectful manner)if someone posted clearly breaking a law because they were uninformed.that is one of the purposes of this site..............helping others.it is not about trying to find fault in what people do,based on what we try to cook up in our minds.
> 
> ...


really misfit i dont care what you do..............you got to love the internet and how things come across...............i wasent trying to be a "deer cop" i dident even hunt deer this year i still have some left from last year.............i just wanted to let him know that you must tag one deer before you shoot another and was asking how he did it because that quote at the top says he sat down and shot 2 deer if he did it that way ..........thats fine .........but he could get hit with a ticket i am sure that no one wants that and its better to be informed than not informed

if not and i am playing deer cop then fine shoot 3 deer at one time or unplug your gun and take 5 not my problem i have heard of it being done before


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, this thing took on a life of its own after I left work yesterday.

I am going to be honest and admit I was ignorant (not an excuse) of the law until a buddy pointed it out to me after the fact. So, yes, I did shoot the 5 point before I tagged the button buck. I wrote the actual times on the tags, so if anything comes of it, then I will face the consequences.

Good luck to all with the second gun season, mloader, and late bow season. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

LindyRigger said:


> I dropped a different kind of deuce saturday. The chili I had Fri started working hard at 9 am. I was not able to get all the way out of my climbing stand. I stopped half way down and dropped my deuce. I ruined that stand location. Congrats on your deuce.
> LindyRigger


Lindyrigger - you probably didn't ruin your stand location. I had to drop a deuce earlier this year in bow season while climbing up my tree. I managed to get out of the stand but only made it about 10' from my tree. 1.5 hours later a doe came by totally undeterred and then a nice 9 point followed and he's now in my freezer. Neither of them paid attention to any foul odors apparently....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for clarifying the situation and owning up to your mistake,lg_mouth.
though the law is written clearly in the book,i know some things are easily overlooked,which is why the game laws need to really be studied well before going afield.
as for my previous statements,i stand by them.helping is what it's about,but sometimes people could find better ways to go about it.i usually prefer a less confrontational approach.


> you got to love the internet and how things come across


that is exactly why i think we need to think about how we come across.even the best intentions can be misinterpreted,depending on how they're written and/or read by others.
i personally had reservations about the circumstances,but was going to approach it differently till i read the "confession" this morning.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

at the same time, what does it matter that he shot the deer before he tagged the other? does it really matter? just because it's a law doesn't really mean much.. i mean the outcome will eventually be the same either way, if he'd tagged the button then he'd probably killed one later that day or the next so what the heck.. 

laws do matter don't get me wrong, but that is a rather dumb rule... it's just one that doesn't matter... 

now i know a lot will jump on their stump and say each law is equally important and so on... but get real... 

"the confession" "approach it differently" give me a break


the laws that have to be followed are hunting out of season, spotlighting, killing more deer than your allowed.. things that can be detrimental to the sport.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

its happened many times in the past and will in the furure

most times it happens with a statement without a explination attached to it like i did


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> at the same time, what does it matter that he shot the deer before he tagged the other? does it really matter? just because it's a law doesn't really mean much.. i mean the outcome will eventually be the same either way, if he'd tagged the button then he'd probably killed one later that day or the next so what the heck..
> 
> laws do matter don't get me wrong, but that is a rather dumb rule... it's just one that doesn't matter...
> 
> ...


well i believe the law is in the books so you recover the first deer you shot before shooting another so you dont end up wounding 2 or 3 deer or like we have seen in the past "i dident see it was a spike untill i walked over to it" and you end up shooting a spike and another buck then what do you do?

mistakes do happen....... i saw a couple of guys shoot 3 female mallards this fall and you are only allowed 1 a piece (poor identification skills) but once their dead its too late

not in this case but there are way too manny guys out there that will see brown and start blasting away at 100+ yards kinda hard to know what you are shooting at in ohios woods that far out but not in all cases

and for that matter whats wrong with spotlighting and how is it one of the things that can be detrimental to the sport arguments could be made to support spotlighting too....... the law is there for a reason just because you dont think it isent important dosent make it unimportant


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks fishingful,for giving ME a break 
you saved me a lot of typing in reply to that last post 
i must "confess" that i would have "approached it differently"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> thanks fishingful,for giving ME a break
> you saved me a lot of typing in reply to that last post
> i must "confess" that i would have "approached it differently"


well i figured by now you wore the letters off your key board so i figured i would help out


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i type strictly by memory/instinct cause the letters wore off long ago


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> at the same time, what does it matter that he shot the deer before he tagged the other? does it really matter? just because it's a law doesn't really mean much.. i mean the outcome will eventually be the same either way, if he'd tagged the button then he'd probably killed one later that day or the next so what the heck..
> 
> laws do matter don't get me wrong, but that is a rather dumb rule... it's just one that doesn't matter...
> 
> ...


The reason for that law is to avoid guys shooting at all kinds of deer and then collecting them later only to find out that what they thought was two does or one doe and a buck were not really two bucks, or three deer since you may have shot multiple times thinking it was the same deer. The scenarios could go on forever but the simple answer is that it keeps the hunters more responsible and accountable for the deer they kill.

The state is not asking much of the hunter when they ask them to attach the tag. We are talking about something that will take someone all of a couple of minutes to do.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I can see what your saying....... I often assume that all hunters are abiding good conservation standards and fail to realize that some people might do things the same way.

Ky laws are different than that, actually its quite a mystery for what we're supposed to do, I haven't seen a dag on a deer around here in several years. If you read the game guide it says to attach a tag that you make yourself, and it says your supposed to have a telecheck confirmation number on it, before you move the deer, what the heck, can't do that with most places in ky not having cell signal.. then later in the book it says to take your game and make sure you call it in my midnight of the day you kill it... a lot of gray area, and most deer here arent' checked in, i'd say about half actually. ever since they done away with check stations it went to pot..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

wow i cant see not checking in a deer (i have seen it done) ky must have no idea what the harvest is ...........i figure ohio should add 2-5 thousand deer to its harvest.......... some people dont check them and you need to add the car kills ........sounds like ky needs to change their laws


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

The shooting a button buck argument has two sides. On the other side, if you shoot a button buck you're taking one deer out of the woods, but if you shoot a doe you're taking her, plus all of her offspring out of the woods, which in some places is important, because the population isn't that great. So to me, taking a button buck for the freezer makes alot of sense (in some cases).

Just something else to think about.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

tsmokiee said:


> The shooting a button buck argument has two sides. On the other side, if you shoot a button buck you're taking one deer out of the woods, but if you shoot a doe you're taking her, plus all of her offspring out of the woods, which in some places is important, because the population isn't that great. So to me, taking a button buck for the freezer makes alot of sense (in some cases).
> 
> Just something else to think about.


You do realize that 1 buck will breed upwards of 20 does from the studies that I have read. Tagging a bunch of button bucks with doe tags doesn't change the fact that they are still bucks. Like others have said to each there own. Depends on what you want out of your property I guess. 
Bob


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

bobk said:


> You do realize that 1 buck will breed upwards of 20 does from the studies that I have read. Tagging a bunch of button bucks with doe tags doesn't change the fact that they are still bucks. Like others have said to each there own. Depends on what you want out of your property I guess.
> Bob


That's exactly my point. If we have 1 buck and 20 does we can have have 30 - 40 deer the next year, but if you have 20 bucks and one doe you'll probably have 22 or 23 deer the next year.

We don't go and slaughter button bucks by the ton, but if I do give someone permission to take an anterless deer off of our property, it doesn't upset me if it's a button buck.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have taken 3 bucks out of the 7 deer i have gotten i have no problem taking a doe they taste better


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

fishingful said:


> wow i cant see not checking in a deer (i have seen it done) ky must have no idea what the harvest is ...........i figure ohio should add 2-5 thousand deer to its harvest.......... some people dont check them and you need to add the car kills ........sounds like ky needs to change their laws


yeahhhhh i'll be the first to admit i've not checked a deer here in ky in several years... haven't killed over 3or 4 since then but havent' checked any of them in... i hunt on a rough 1k acres behind my house, only family hunts it, and we kinda do our own management deal, and it's that way all around me........ As I started to reply to this situation I thought of all the deer I knew that were killed within my neighborhood here, i can think of 12-14 deer killed, and I know that only one of which were tagged. "or called in i should say" 

Back when we had check stations, Carter co, the county I live in would have harvests of around 3k deer per season, now since they do telecheck, they have somewhere around 1500 deer............ Hell wall, here is your sign! lol 

I guesss all places are unique, a lot of people here do their own management and there is no public land within miles and miles, so I take it people just feel like oh well.... All the hunters i know here stay well within state laws as far as numbers and such, but no one calls them in........ Unless of course they kill one they want to have mounted to get an id number........


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.
LindyRigger


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LindyRigger said:


> I dropped a different kind of deuce saturday. The chili I had Fri started working hard at 9 am. I was not able to get all the way out of my climbing stand. I stopped half way down and dropped my deuce. I ruined that stand location. Congrats on your deuce.
> LindyRigger


LOL.oh man, im glad i was not drinking.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree EZBITE...that was a great comment. When I know that I am going to be in the woods, I try to steer clear of those types of dinners.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> wow i cant see not checking in a deer (i have seen it done) ky must have no idea what the harvest is ...........i figure ohio should add 2-5 thousand deer to its harvest.......... some people dont check them and you need to add the car kills ........sounds like ky needs to change their laws


Ohio does have figures that they compile annually for deer/car accidents and damage permits. I am sure they use all of these numbers in total to make annual assessments of the deer herd. The poaching factor is an unknown but is one they have had for years and they cannot account for it. In the grand scheme of things they probably would not impact the numbers that much when you are talking about a herd of 600,000. That does not make the poaching "okay" but I am just saying that it is probably not a factor that would change their management plans.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

How many people here can tell if it's a button buck or a doe before they shoot? I'd have better luck to see if they had b#lls then horns. Even deer with small racks are hard to see unless you have a scope. Wish I was enjoying some button buck steaks right now!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Usually it is difficult for me to tell if it is a button buck unless it is real close. I don't usually like to shoot button bucks, but I shot one this year without knowing it was a button buck. I should have been more aware, but I was more concerned with getting a deer under my belt.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

Kyfisherman1 said:


> yeahhhhh i'll be the first to admit i've not checked a deer here in ky in several years... haven't killed over 3or 4 since then but havent' checked any of them in... As I started to reply to this situation I thought of all the deer I knew that were killed within my neighborhood here, i can think of 12-14 deer killed, and I know that only one of which were tagged. "or called in i should say"



There are a only a half dozen Menix's listed in the phone book in Grayson Kentucky.

Here's your sign...


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

Oh No !!!!!


----------

